# QVC Beauty Bash Super Haul Pic Heavy



## sexychefva804 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Guys and Dolls: Let me tell you about my adventures in the sleepy town of Westchester, PA. My mom (who shares my appreciation for a killer lip gloss) clued it me into one of the industry's best kept secrets: A beauty explosion that happens once a year at the QVC HQ. For those who don't know, QVC is that oft addictive shopping channel that you either love or kinda hate. I'd say that I am not a total QVC queen with every gadget and do-dad clogging up space in my garage, but I am one who tunes in for mostly beauty and some tolerable not too gawdy jewelry shows. So me and my mom packed the car for a 5 hour trip to PA. We stayed close to King of Prussia Mall, so after refreshing ourselves we headed over there for dinner and "light" shopping. I knew they had a MAC which in fact was the first ever MAC to turn me out in the make-up world, so I payed homage to them by hauling about $128 worth of goodies. The mall also had a decent Nordstrom's, but I think they could've made the Women's Plus section a tad bit bigger. Oh yea, the mall also had a B.E. store and Leslie Blodgett had just left, so I am sure that had that place in tip top order. But the fun didn't really start until Sunday.

Beauty Bash is the Mecca (minus MAC) of the Beauty Consumers World outside of Estee Lauder (well almost 'cause Q does feature Clinique, Bobbi Brown, and Prescriptives), but still everyone was there that I am loyal to (outside of MAC). For my measly $20 admission and 5 hours up the 95, here's what I took back:


----------



## sexychefva804 (Apr 7, 2008)

more pics


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

WOAH! nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the pink brush set too


----------



## n_c (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow! Nice haul.


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 7, 2008)

Great haul, Enjoy!

I love the Pink brush set!  What is that pink bag w/the pictures of girls?


----------



## vcanady (Apr 7, 2008)

nice haul! i'm so jealous, i'm obsessed with qvc and hsn!! i'm probably the only 19 year old that watches saturday night beauty, haha. my boyfriend always makes fun of me for it! enjoy your new stuff!!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 7, 2008)

Damn! That's a haul! I'm loving the LV Pochette in the background, too.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_WOAH! nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the pink brush set too_

 
THX! I don't know if I'll use them.  They're too pretty to look at!


----------



## sexychefva804 (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_Great haul, Enjoy!

I love the Pink brush set! What is that pink bag w/the pictures of girls?_

 
That's a JOEY NY bag filled with a double ended l/g, exfoliant, and tinted foundation.

Thanks everyone, if you want to see picks of some of the stylists there, check it out in the Say Cheese Forum.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 7, 2008)

I am loooving the pink brushes! I'd use them because I'd look cute doing so as they are so cute, haha. And, unpeel wrinkle pads? You gotta let us know how those work!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 7, 2008)

wow!! awesome haul, enjoy!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 7, 2008)

Great haul!!!  You have so many cute new toys!!!  I love it!  Enjoy!!


----------

